# graphic card for 20k



## ankit0_0 (Mar 12, 2011)

hi frnds i have decided all my components for my new rig but having a lot of problem deciding the graphic card 
the card i had in mind was msi gtx 560 twin frozr oc 
can i get a better performing card 
plz guys suggest me what to do 
i am stuck and want 2 assemble the rig as soon as possible

my max budget is 20k


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 13, 2011)

20k for GPU alone?
Wat config?
which PSU?


----------



## masterkd (Mar 13, 2011)

if you have decided a good psu then go for gtx 570!!


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 13, 2011)

processor---------   intel i5 2500k  
   motherboard-----   ASUS P8P67 PRO
   RAM----------------   gskill ripjaw 1600 MHz ddr3 4 gb x 1(for sandy bridge)
   graphic card------   not decided yet
    hard drive----------  Seagate ITB 7200.12
    DVD-ROM--------   LG 22X SATA DVD
    power supply----    corsair tx 650 v2
    Cabinet------------   NZXT lexa s

this is the confi 
and plz while suggesting the graphic card plz mention the price also
i have 2 buy the components 2moro so plz guys reply asap

---------- Post added at 11:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------

and can u plz tell if ASUS GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II TOP is available in mumbai and at what price


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 13, 2011)

MSI GTX 570 - 20k is your best bet...
ASUS GTX 560 Ti is not here yet, but MSI GTX 560ti twin frozer ii is avail at 15K


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 13, 2011)

how much will msi gtx 570 twin frozr 2 oc will cost


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 13, 2011)

ankit0_0 said:


> how much will msi gtx 570 twin frozr 2 oc will cost



20k. dude its written in the above post too.


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 13, 2011)

@ gaurav msi n570 gtx is for 20250 
i want to know the price for msi gtx 570 twin frozr 2 oc
i searched online buy couldnt find the price if twin frozr over clocked version


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 13, 2011)

^ Why dont you contact a vendor see if he can get you the OC version?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 13, 2011)

ankit0_0 said:


> @ gaurav msi n570 gtx is for 20250
> i want to know the price for msi gtx 570 twin frozr 2 oc
> i searched online buy couldnt find the price if twin frozr over clocked version



ah. couldn't find twin frozr ii version in indian prices.


----------



## Amir5223 (Mar 14, 2011)

hey do you know the street price for corsair TX 650 V2?


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 14, 2011)

Amir5223 said:


> hey do you know the street price for corsair TX 650 V2?



Good question. I am sorry I do not have an answer for you.


----------



## Amir5223 (Mar 14, 2011)

when it was launched they said that it will be around Rs.5500 so by adding taxes it should be around Rs.6500


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 14, 2011)

@ amir the price for tx650 v2 is 5500 with taxes


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 14, 2011)

VX550 would be enough for ur config...
To be future proof go for TX650


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 14, 2011)

@manju and OP: Post the prices of the PSUs you are suggesting, then we can see if they are really worth it.


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 14, 2011)

@ lordirecto can u plz tel me the price of gtx 570 i read on the forum that u are also building a rig with 570


----------



## masterkd (Mar 14, 2011)

currently msi 570 is 20k..i'm searching for the price of twin frozr one but didn't get any reliable info yet!!


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 14, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> @manju and OP: Post the prices of the PSUs you are suggesting, then we can see if they are really worth it.



VX550 - 4.7k
TX650 - 6.4k
TX750 - 6.7k


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 14, 2011)

any idea about the price of asus GTX570 Direct CU II im much more interested in buying asus than msi

---------- Post added at 01:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------




mailme.manju said:


> VX550 - 4.7k
> TX650 - 6.4k
> TX750 - 6.7k



wrong info check this out
 click here


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 14, 2011)

So thats V2.... New series from corsair..
My bad, i didnt knew about the new ones...


----------



## tkin (Mar 14, 2011)

ankit0_0 said:


> any idea about the price of asus GTX570 Direct CU II im much more interested in buying asus than msi
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Asus DirectCU II is non reference but cools and ocs well, MSI has a reference and a non-reference(Twin-Frozr II) model. Asus is the safest bet, note one thing, asus and msi's non reference cards put hot air inside the case, the reference card ejects it outside, so if you lack good case ventilation getting the reference(from MSI/zotac) is a better idea.

ASUS GeForce GTX 570 Direct CU II Review - Page 1/27 | techPowerUp

PS: Asus card is tri-slot, so make sure you have enough space below, and also it may hamper sli config in future.
*tpucdn.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_570_Direct_Cu_II/images/outputs_small.jpg

Asus 570 DirectCU II should go around 18-20k, don't pay anything higher.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 15, 2011)

I wonder what case OP has.....


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 15, 2011)

tkin said:


> Asus DirectCU II is non reference but cools and ocs well, MSI has a reference and a non-reference(Twin-Frozr II) model. Asus is the safest bet, note one thing, asus and msi's non reference cards put hot air inside the case, the reference card ejects it outside, so if you lack good case ventilation getting the reference(from MSI/zotac) is a better idea.
> 
> ASUS GeForce GTX 570 Direct CU II Review - Page 1/27 | techPowerUp
> 
> ...



*Wow! looks like a beast*


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 15, 2011)

@ lordirecto is ur build complete yet 
i am building a new rig almost a same config as urs only my budget is a bit low
plz let me know what components u bought, from where and at what price


----------



## masterkd (Mar 15, 2011)

tkin said:


> Asus DirectCU II is non reference but cools and ocs well, MSI has a reference and a non-reference(Twin-Frozr II) model. Asus is the safest bet, note one thing, asus and msi's non reference cards put hot air inside the case, the reference card ejects it outside, so if you lack good case ventilation getting the reference(from MSI/zotac) is a better idea.



i don't understand..the hot air doesn't go outside through the slot vents??


----------



## tkin (Mar 15, 2011)

masterkd said:


> i don't understand..the hot air doesn't go outside through the slot vents??


No it does not, look at the vents, the air is sucked in the cooler from top and disperses around the base of the cooler in all directions, some go outside but most ejected inside case, happens to my non reference 5850(also, msi twin frozr 2, gigabyte coolers), in gpu coolers that have a blower fan at the end(look at default GTX580 cooler) suck air from one end and throw out in the other(outside case).

PS: Most high performance gpu coolers(incl. aftermarket) have this setup, blowers are getting phased out due to high manufacturing cost and specially very high noise. You can tell which setup a gpu has by looking at the fan.

1.Air goes outside of case(90% leaves case)
*www.techpowerup.com/img/10-10-28/150a.jpg

2.Air dispersed inside case(30-40% leaves case):
*www.itechbazar.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/msi-geforce-gtx-570-twin-frozr-ii-gamers-graphic-card.jpg


----------



## masterkd (Mar 15, 2011)

aha..thanks for the info..now i get why my 9600gt hum like a vaccum cleaner when the fan running at 100%..it got a blower..but of no use..its single slot card!!

anyway one question..how to throw the hot air outside effectively ejected by these cards..i mean you can't possibly have an exhaust cabinet fan near the cards!!


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 15, 2011)

ankit0_0 said:


> @ lordirecto is ur build complete yet
> i am building a new rig almost a same config as urs only my budget is a bit low
> plz let me know what components u bought, from where and at what price



Well, my build is almost complete, except for the mobo. Refer the following link, I have posted each and everything in detail in the thread that I created.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...6914-best-value-money-desktop-within-85k.html
If you still have doubts after reading my thread, then PM me 

---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 AM ----------




masterkd said:


> now i get why my 9600gt hum like a vaccum cleaner when the fan running at 100%







> anyway one question..how to throw the hot air outside effectively ejected by these cards..i mean you can't possibly have an exhaust cabinet fan near the cards!!



Recollect physics that you learnt in school. Hot air raises, and if your cabinet can have an exhaust fan near the top above the gfx card, then most of the heat will go out. However it will be around 80% efficient at the maximum. If you want to improve heat dissipation further, then you will have to increase the air circulation within the case so that more cold air is pumped into the case and on to the gfx card.


----------



## venram87700 (Mar 15, 2011)

hey ankit can u also post the prices of all the components of your config coz im also plannin a config similar to your config bt my gfx card budget is nowhere near yours n ill be buyin it in mumbai itself hopefully u got it in lamington road or @sunil shopping centre near andheri(west)


----------



## tkin (Mar 15, 2011)

masterkd said:


> aha..thanks for the info..now i get why my 9600gt hum like a vaccum cleaner when the fan running at 100%..it got a blower..but of no use..its single slot card!!
> 
> anyway one question..how to throw the hot air outside effectively ejected by these cards..i mean you can't possibly have an exhaust cabinet fan near the cards!!


Why not? The side of the cabinet that is just beside the graphics card usually have side fans attached to them, put them in exhaust mode, also put one exhaust on the back and one intake at front(if supported).


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 15, 2011)

@OP: I bought all my components from smcinternational.in except the cabinet, which I ordered from the Cooler Master distributor for South India.
My total budget was 85k, but ordering the components online and buying the cabinet overshot my budget by 5k(because I decided to go for components that were not in my first planned config).


----------

